# Purchase of New Car - VW



## VB32 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi, 

im after some advice - my first post

I'm buying a new car Golf gti ED30 and im worried that when my VW Local Dealers prep the car - they may cause swirl marks etc due to lack of care - not sure how good their valeting section is?

When i have had any of my previous cars serviced - i never have the dealers wash my car.

any advice on this matter appreciated - not sure im posting in right section

cheers


----------



## MickLCR (Apr 5, 2008)

Tell them not to wash/valet it at all when they get it into stock


----------



## VB32 (Apr 13, 2008)

only thing the car is Brand new - so i think they come with protective wax??

which they have to remove

im just worried they may swirl my car - with shoddy work
although in fairness - they may have very good valeting dept


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yep just instruct them not to wash it , although they probably will knowing dealerships .
company took delivery of 3 honda crvs last week , all cars were in a mess , nothing major just lazy dealer valeters .
good luck with the new car btw


----------



## Slangwerks (May 10, 2006)

Nice purchase, Ed30's are stunning!

I've done some detailing work in Cardiff VW's workshop and the quality of their valeting was poor by 'detailing' standards - they've got an automatic swirlomatic carwash they stick the new motors through, and all the new cars I looked at had some swirling. PM me if you need any more info!


----------



## VB32 (Apr 13, 2008)

thanks peter for the advice

ill let the salesman know - and to pass the info on

just hope Capitol VW take care with preping the car 

- esp with it being Diamond Black

out of interest Peter - what you charge for was/waxing this new car

thanks


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

depends on what you want on it , give me a ring anytime and we can discus it


----------



## VB32 (Apr 13, 2008)

ok thanks Peter

I wait til i get confirmation date for delivery of my car

cheers

anyone else with advice on buying a new car - instructions to the supplying dealer?


----------



## crm (Jul 26, 2007)

When I was going to buy a new Mazda3 - they dealership kept trying to force me to take some **** sealant/wax thing, can't remember the name now... so much so that I jumped ship and went to a different car manufacturer... you're buying it, and parting with X amount of thousands of pounds, be assertive - at the end of the day theres other dealerships around the country - each want to meet their targets, so imo they should bend over backwards.

I went to BMW in the end - whole different experience


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

crm said:


> When I was going to buy a new Mazda3 - they dealership kept trying to force me to take some **** sealant/wax thing, can't remember the name now... so much so that I jumped ship and went to a different car manufacturer... you're buying it, and parting with X amount of thousands of pounds, be assertive - at the end of the day theres other dealerships around the country - each want to meet their targets, so imo they should bend over backwards.
> 
> I went to BMW in the end - whole different experience


I cant praise the BMW Sales experience more. Excellent sales staff, willing to deal, when my car was not ready they provided a loan car, even though they knew I was about to drive 1500 miles in three days...

I will buy from BMW again, never again from VAG....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi There i would get something in writing from the sales/whoever your dealing with at vw with a threat of free servicing written in on the deal. Its all to easy for them to say i told them not to wash it then its to late and no come back they have your money. If you dont want to face them just email.:thumb:


----------



## wrx man (Apr 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi There i would get something in writing from the sales/whoever your dealing with at vw with a threat of free servicing written in on the deal. Its all to easy for them to say i told them not to wash it then its to late and no come back they have your money. If you dont want to face them just email.:thumb:


Good advice

Dealers are a nightmare when it comes to this. My motor was in a shocking state when i got it.

I emailed and kept copies and now i have 2 free services to look forward to !


----------



## xXBullXx (Feb 26, 2007)

hi barrie i hope your happy with your car i have pictures on my phone if you want me 2 email them to you!!


----------

